# « Wasser, knappe Ressource und kostbares Lebensmittel »



## StefanS (24. Juni 2008)

Das habe ich beim Stöbern im Forum jetzt gleich mehrfach und mit mahnend erhobenem Zeigefinger gelesen. Stimmt ja auch – global gesehen. Völlig falsch aber in der Interpretation im Forum, wobei ich einmal dahingestellt lassen will, ob hier einfach nur Werbesprüche nachgeplappert werden, oder bewusst desorientiert wird. Ein Kollege versteigt sich sogar zu der Behauptung, Trinkwasser sei viel zu wertvoll, um es durch die Toilette zu spülen oder im Gartenteich zu verschwenden. Die so angeraunzten Forenmitglieder beeilen sich, eingeschüchtert mitzuteilen, dass sie ja auch die Einsparung von Wasser für wichtig halten, es ja nur ein kleines bisschen Wasser ist, das man nachfüllen will etc. Mainstream halt, erspart das Nachdenken. Das ärgert mich – und vermutlich nicht nur mich, sondern alle, die brav ihre Wasserkosten zahlen.

Tatsächlich steckt hinter der Verwendung von Grau- und Regenwasser ein reichlich asoziales (gegen die Allgemeinheit gerichtetes) Verhalten: Denn es wird ja kein Wasser gespart. Die örtlichen Wasserwerke würden im Zweifel auf exakt dasselbe lokale Wasservorkommen zurückgreifen wie die Regenwasserverwender (den kleinen Unterschied, dass das Regenwasser ja erst einmal im Grundwasser ankommen muss, übergehen wir einmal als unbedeutend wie den Umstand, dass das Wasser in Form von Grundwasser ganz woanders anstehen würde). Beide greifen auf dasselbe Vorkommen zu und im Ergebnis landet alles wieder im gleichen Speicher. Es wird also nichts « gespart » (selbstverständlich durch mögliche andere Maßnahmen zur *Verminderung* des Wasserverbrauchs (Regen- oder Trinkwasser), aber darüber reden wir gerade nicht), es geht lediglich um die _Umverteilung_ von Wasser : Die Regenwasserverwender ersparen sich (tatsächlich oder vermeintlich, man kann schon eine Menge Wasser verbrauchen, bis man das Invest wieder drin hat) die *Kosten* für die teure Wasseraufbereitung, unter Umständen sogar die Abwasserkosten. Und ? Kann deshalb eine einzige Kläranlage, ein einziger Brunnen der Wasserversorger weniger gebaut werden ? Nein, denn die Wasserversorger müssen ihrem öffentlichen Auftrag, die Wasserver- und Entsorgung sicherzustellen,  nachkommen, und zwar unabhängig davon, ob sich einzelne Individuen dazu entschließen, nun momentan Grau- oder Regenwasser zu verwenden. Die gegenwärtigen oder künftigen Eigentümer oder Besitzer können sich schließlich jederzeit wieder dazu entschließen, auf Wasser aus der Leitung zurückzugreifen – auf das sie jederzeit Anspruch haben. Bis dahin werden die Kosten der Wasserversorger selbstverständlich auf die Abnehmer aus dem öffentlichen Netz umgelegt, die entsprechend mehr zahlen. 

Hier bei uns bezahlen wir noch bescheidene 1,44 €/m3 für Wasser- und Abwasserkosten zusammen (plus ein paar in den Ortssteuern versteckte Beiträge). Zisternen und ähnliche private Wasserdepots oder -Quellen werden nicht gefördert, wozu auch ? Im Gegensatz zu thermischen Solaranlagen, die etwa in der fünffachen Höhe von Deutschland bezuschusst werden. Warum wohl ?? Vielleicht weil die eine Einrichtung tatsächlich Ressourcen schont, die andere aber nicht ? Fast in jedem Jahr herrscht Wasserknappheit, der Wasserverbrauch der privaten Haushalte – *gleich, aus welcher Quelle !* – wird streng rationiert und dies mit Hubschraubern bei Androhung drakonischer Strafen überwacht. Ein gesprengter Rasen ist in der Wärmebildkamera « kälter » als ein unberegneter. Die Verwendung von Regen- oder Grauwasser zum Sprengen des Rasens oder Auffüllen von Pool oder Teich wäre natürlich ebenfalls illegal. Es wird ja nichts « gespart ». Dabei tragen die privaten Haushalte praktisch nicht zur Wasserknappheit bei : Die Bauern beziehen ihr Wasser für sage und schreibe 0,01 EUR/m 3. Natürlich bewässern sie damit ihren Mais und ihre Sonnenblumen, möglichst während der Mittagszeit (letztlich aber den gesamten Tag hindurch), wo ein erheblicher Teil des Wassers schon wieder verdampft ist, bis es den Boden erreicht. Auch Golfplätze und die Fahrzeuge der öffentlichen Hand sind privilegiert. Wo der Private einen Kubikmeter verbraucht, hat der nicht nachdenkende Landwirt oder Golfwart locker 150 Kubikmeter durch die C-Rohre geschossen ! Das ist alles ausgesprochen ärgerlich und treibt einem den Zorn ins Gesicht. Natürlich versuche ich, die Kontrolleure übers Ohr zu hauen, wo immer es geht. Aber alles das hat nichts mit « sparen von Wasser » zu tun ! Sondern um Umverteilung: Die normalen Bürger blechen, damit die Bauen , Golfer  und städtischen Fahrzeuge praktisch kostenlos das Grundwasser absenken dürfen. Ganz ähnlich ist es mit den Betriebern von Zisternen/Regenwassertanks. Das ist eine tickende Bombe an Emotionen, die irgendwann einmal hochgeht – und ich bin dann dabei !

Also, meine lieben Grau- und Regenwassernutzer: Macht, was Ihr wollt, lasst schön die Allgemeinheit für Euch blechen und « spart » - aber eben nur Euer Geld. Lasst aber bitte die anderen in Ruhe, die Leitungswasser verwenden und bezahlen, und erhebt nicht Euer rein pekuniäres Interesse zur umweltschonenden Grosstat. Das ist Volksverdummung. Obwohl: Ich habe ja auch einen Brunnen. Für Gartenberegnung und Teich. Ich sollte die Gemeinde vielleicht einmal wegen eines Zuschusses ansprechen...  

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Annett (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: « Wasser, knappe Ressource und kostbares Lebensmittel »*

Hallo Stefan,

vermutlich spielst Du in Deinem Beitrag auch auf mich und eine der letzten Diskussionen zum Füllen von Teichen an? 

Ich verstand und verstehe bis heute nicht die Verwendung von "unbekannten Wasser" für die Erstbefüllung eines Teiches. Die Kosten dafür können es nicht sein, denn die sind z.B. gegenüber der Teichfolie verschwindend gering.
Wir haben damals beim ersten Teich den Fehler gemacht und ihn mit ziemlich harten Wasser gefüllt und mit noch härterem aufgefüllt, da bis heute dort kein Trinkwasseranschluß vorhanden ist.
Unterwasserpflanzenwachstum = Null. Alles ging immer wieder ein.
Erst der letzte, regenreiche Sommer und ein Auffüllen mit dem nicht ganz so harten Wasser brachte langsame Erfolge.
Unterdessen ist das __ Hornblatt fast an der Oberfläche angekommen und das __ Nadelkraut macht ebenfalls zaghafte Vorschritte. Sogar die __ Papageienfeder sieht nicht mehr ganz so arg aus, wie in den Jahren zuvor. 
Wie glücklich ich darüber bin, kann jemand mit einem normal funktionierenden Teich sicher kaum nachvollziehen. 

Da wir hier am am neuen Wohnort unterdessen eine Regenwasserabgabe je m² Dachfläche zahlen müßten, wenn wir dieses Wasser von unseren (vielen) Dächern einleiten würden, steht momentan doch eine (Beton)Zisterne unter einer noch anzulegenden Bodenplatte zur Diskussion. Auf dieser Seite des Hauses ist es schwierig, den Regen dauerhaft versickern zu lassen. Mit der Zisterne könnte man ganz galant den Teich nachspeißen, ohne auf hartes und teures Leitungswasser zurückgreifen zu müssen.
Weil ich bemerkt habe, dass die meisten Pflanzen eher weicheres Wasser bevorzugen, versuche ich auch möglichst viel Regenwasser bei der Befüllung zu verwenden. Aber mehr als einen halbe Regentonne = 300 Liter kann ich derzeit nicht aufbieten, da mir sonst mein Lebendfutter fürs AQ hopps geht.

Allerdings könnte ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, was Dich evtl. an einer Nutzung von Regen/Brunnenwasser im Bereich der Gartenbewässerung stören würde, was es aber scheinbar doch nicht tut. (was für in Satz...) 
Die Aufbereitung zu Trinkwasser kostet nicht nur Geld, sondern sicher auch Energie. Und wozu? Um damit die Pflanzen im Garten zu bewässern? 
Dafür ist es für mich tatsächlich zu kostbar. 

Toilettenspülung ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert.... eigentlich ist das TRINKwasser dafür wirklich zu schade. Unterdessen gibt es übrigens Zähler, die den entsprechenden Verbrauch und damit die Einleitung dieses Grauwassers erfassen.

1,44 Euro pro m³ inkl. Abwassergebühren sind ein echter Schnäppchenpreis. Bei uns kostet das bloße Trinkwasser schon mehr.
Da sage noch einer, Frankreich wäre soo teuer. 


Viele Grüße Annett


----------



## Marco (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: « Wasser, knappe Ressource und kostbares Lebensmittel »*

Hi 

Hier wird man sogar von den Stadtwerken dazu angehalten Trinkwasser einzusparen. Die Kosten dafür Wasser/Abwasser betragen hier über das 3fache gegenüber den Kosten wie bei Stefan in Frankreich.
Da viele Leute auch nicht unbedingt das dicke Portomaneie haben und es sich nicht leisten können den Garten auch nur etwas mit diesen Kosten zu bewässern, greifen sie auch zurück auf Regenzisternen etc.
Umweltbewusstsein spielt hier da eher seltener eine rolle, obwohl auch gerade an die wasserwiederaufbereitung und deren Energiekosten gedacht werden sollte.
Traurig allerdings das die kleinen Haushalte für Wasseraufbereitung welche nicht stattfindet da das Wasser nicht in die kanalisation geleitet wird Geld aufbringen soll. 
Was auch ich ärgerlich finde ist, das bei diesen hohen Wasserpreisen hier der Rasen auf dem Sportplatz seit Tagen gesprengt wird, und das auch noch bei strömenden Regen. (Vermutlich wollen die das Fußballfeld in eine Sumpflandschaft verwandeln).
Morgen gehe ich hin und pflanze ein paar __ Rohrkolben und __ Iris in den Strafraum .


----------



## glasklar (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: « Wasser, knappe Ressource und kostbares Lebensmittel »*

hallo stefAn

für 126 m3 muss ich 331,79 euro zahlen  

für 126 m 3 abwasser369,15 euro zahlen nochmal 

ergibt 700,94 bei einen 4 personen haushalt wolltest du die anderen preise für gass und electric auch noch erfahren gesamt gahres gebüren (rechnungsbetrag vom 18,06,08 4424,12 euro)nach oben gibt es keine grenze mehr


----------



## StefanS (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: « Wasser, knappe Ressource und kostbares Lebensmittel »*

Hallo Annett,
hallo Marco,

richtig, das war einer der Threads: Leute, die Trinkwasser im Teich "vergeuden", begehen Frevel an dem kostbaren Nass. Ebenso wie solche, die Trinkwasser für die WC Spülung verwenden, Lebensmittel wegwerfen, Kunstdünger verwenden, Auto fahren oder Eier aus Legebatterien essen. Der mahnend, belehrend erhobene Zeigefinger macht einigen Zeitgenossen einfach zu viel Spass. Nur, dass das zumindest für das Wasser nicht stimmt. Man spart nichts. Wir reden über Kosten. Kosten der Aufbereitung, weiter nichts. Und deshalb ist das Wasser auch an verschiedenen Orten unterschiedlich teuer. Ich habe nichts gegen die Verwendung von Zisternen- oder Brunnenwasser. Sondern gegen die selbst ernannten Propheten und Allwissenden, vor allem, wenn sie wie hier so leicht zu widerlegen sind.

Um das eindeutig klarzustellen: Ich habe nichts gegen die Verwendung von Zisternen- oder Brunnenwasser, tue letzteres ja auch. Dabei versteht sich von selbst, dass die Qualität zu dem Zweck passen muss. Ich unterstelle einfach einmal, dass sie das tut, um die Sache nicht weiter zu komplizieren.

Die Sache mit dem Einsparen von Kosten ist da schon etwas anders. OK, unterstellen wir einmal, die Zisterne oder der Brunnen waren ausreichend preiswert, dass man auch nach relativ kurzer Zeit "spart". Wenn man damit nicht ganz erheblich billiger käme, als wenn man das Wasser aus der Leitung zapfte, würde das kein Mensch tun - vor allem dann nicht, wenn man sich einmal überlegt hat, dass der Nutzen für die Umwelt "null" ist. Was sollte die Motivation sein, wenn nicht Geld ? Was ich aber billiger (nicht zwingend: besser) mache, muss ich auf irgend jemandes Rücken austragen. In diesem Falle auf dem Rücken der öffentlichen Versorger. Und das sind nun einmal wir alle.

Das heisst nicht, dass man , wie von Marco befürchtet, den sozial Benachteiligten Erleichterungen verweigern sollte. Nur: Wer ist benachteiligt ? Jemand, der sich ein Luxusgut wie einen Teich leistet schonmal gar nicht. Jemand, der seine Geldbörse einfach nur als zu schmal empfindet (also praktisch jeder), auch nicht. Bedürftigkeit und süsses Leben schliessen sich nunmal aus (aber lassen wir das, ich will nicht allgemein politisieren).

Bleibt der Gedanke, dass der Preis für Trinkwasser künstlich in die Höhe getrieben werden könnte. Bei rein öffentlichen Versorgern wäre das illegal (keine Gewinnerzielung), bei privaten Versorgern unvernünftig: Die wollen den Profit erhöhen, was nur über eine Optimierung von Menge und Preis geht. Also nicht durch masslos überhöhte Preise.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## StefanS (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: « Wasser, knappe Ressource und kostbares Lebensmittel »*

Hallo Willi,
wie gesagt, ich habe nichts gegen das Sparen, sondern dagegen, sich dafür noch als Ritter für die Umwelt feiern zu lassen.

Die von Dir genannten Kosten sind natürlich ein Argument. Aber was soll man tun ? Das System aushebeln ? Man senkt ja nicht die Kosten, die dann zwangsläufig auf alle (die Leitungswasser zapfen) umgelegt werden.

Aber wie gesagt, ich will mich da selbst nicht ausnehmen: Besitze ja selbst einen Brunnen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## SG3 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: « Wasser, knappe Ressource und kostbares Lebensmittel »*

Also bei uns in Berlin sieht es so aus
 	Wassertarif  2,071 € / m³*        Schmutzwasser 2,567 €/ m³*

In Berlin wird in der Zwischenzeit sogar zu wenig Wasser verbraucht, weshalb es die Wasserbetriebe für nötig halten, die Kanäle mit frischem Trinkwasser zu spülen.


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: « Wasser, knappe Ressource und kostbares Lebensmittel »*

Also hier sind inzwischen in vielen Neubaugebieten Regenwassertanks vorgeschrieben. 
Stefan hat zwar recht, der Verbrauch wird dadurch nicht weniger, aber der Verbrauch an wertvollem Trinkwasser. 
Durch die privaten Rückhaltebecken Zisternen Regentonnen können dann Kanäle und öffentliche Rückhaltebecken kleiner Ausfallen (also lediglich eine Kostenverlagerung von der Allgemeinheit auf den Einzelnen, der dafür ggf. Zuschüsse erhält, oder eben weniger bis nichts fürs Grauwasser zahlt).

Ein wesentlicher Bestandteil dieses Forums besteht aus Beiträgen dazu, wie man dreckiges Wasser sauber bekommt (hier auch oft filtern genannt)... dies wird von den Usern mit teilweise immensem technischen Aufwand gemacht. 
Warum sollte ich mit hohem Aufwand Wasser reinigen um dann meinen Rasen zu sprengen oder meine Sch***** in die Kanalisation zu spülen ? 

Wolf


----------



## karsten. (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: « Wasser, knappe Ressource und kostbares Lebensmittel »*

Hallo Stefan

ich hab noch nicht den Urgedanken ergründet der Dich zu diesem 
aufschlussreichen und wie immer rhetorisch  ausdruckstarkem und ausführlichem Beitrag getrieben hat . 
Hat Dich jemand geärgert  
Hab sicher irgendwelche politisch unkorrekten Beiträge überlesen  

_____________________________________________________

Ich spare auch Wasser .....

welches 

mich Geld kostet.

[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/22/]Meinen Brunnen[/URL] nutze ich ausschließlich zur Gartenbewässerung !
(das haben die untere Wasserbehörde und die Stadtwerke schriftlich von mir)..........  
vom Abwasserzwang konnte ich mich befreien  :freu 
dh. ich zahle keine Abwassergebühren mehr ! 
*nie mehr !*  
(wenn sich die Gesetze nicht ändern:beeten ) baugen. für 20 Jahre 

z.Z habe ich ein kleines Manko in meinem Ökoplan :
ich pumpe ca 500 l Wasser pro h 
(_jede Stunde seit dem 31.10.2007_ )
aus meinem Brunnen und lass es 60m weiter versickern .

ich wünsche einen schönen Abend

wenn´s Dir mal nach Klassiker ist ......

immer noch *49172 3623..2


----------



## ra_ll_ik (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: « Wasser, knappe Ressource und kostbares Lebensmittel »*

 

@Stefan

Schön geschieben....
Ich bin einer von denen, die Regenwasser für Toilette und Waschmaschine verwenden.
Ich verschwende kein teuer aufbereitetes Wasser.
Ich bekomme keine Förderung, zahle aus eigener Tasche die Anschaffung und Unterhaltskosten.
Ich zahle Abwassergebühren.
Nein ich bin kein Ritter, auch lasse ich mich nicht feiern.

Gut das nicht alle so denken wie du....

Sauberes Trinkwasser ist genauso endlich wie Erdöl.
Grau und Schwarzwasser kann man nicht trinken.
Langfristig wird die Qualität des Wassers sinken.
daher
würde ich solche Anlagen zur Pflicht eines jeden Bauherren machen.


----------



## udo69 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: « Wasser, knappe Ressource und kostbares Lebensmittel »*

Hallo Leute
Greifft das Thema an einem anderen Punkt auf, und es wird jedem einleuchtend sein.
Es wird sicherlich kein Wasser eingespaart, wenn ich regenwasser oder Brunnenwasser verwende um den Garten zu Bewässern oder eben einen Teich nachzufüllen - eher wird da noch mehr verbraucht.
Aber es werden Enorme Energiemengen eingespart! Einmal die Aufbereitung zum Trinkwasser, die nicht unabhängig von der Verbrauchsmenge ist. Sicher Kostet auch die Bereitstellung einer Menge X Geld, aber deutlich weniger als wenn diese Menge auch verbraucht wird. - Soviel zum Assozialen.
Zweitens kostet auch die einleitung von Regenwasser ins Kanalsystem jede Menge Energie. Und das sogar noch mehr als wenn Kommunen davon ausgehen könnten, dass X % davon in Privaten Zisternen aufgenommen werden können. Das gilt zwar nicht unbedingt Flächendeckend Weltweit, aber in Regenreichen Regionen wie hier in Deutschland weitestgehend.
Also einigt Euch einfach darauf: Grauwassernutzer Sparen kein Wasser - sie Sparen Energie, und das ist Ebenso Umweltschonend wie ne Solaranlage.
MfG Udo


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: « Wasser, knappe Ressource und kostbares Lebensmittel »*

Hallo allerseits,
eine echt bizarre Diskussion. Wenn's nicht schon so spät und meine Konzentration am Ende wäre, dann würde ich gar nicht antworten wollen.
Ich stelle mir gerade folgendes vor: wir haben die Regensituation wie im Tschad, oder sind durchschnittliche Schweden. Die diskutierten Probleme sind in beiden Fällen keine, weil im Tschad das Wasser für solche Spirenzchen zu kostbar oder es in Schweden vielerorts albern ist, sich einen Teich zu bauen oder Wasser zu speichern, wenn man einen See im/am Grundstück hat.
Um auf den thread zurück zu kommen: alle Ansichten sind richtig. Jeder, der hier geschrieben hat, hat sich über das Thema Wasser Gedanken gemacht, und seine Ansichten verwirklicht (zumindest im großen Ganzen). Im Ergebnis geht jeder auf seine Weise bewußt mit einer bei uns vielerorts endlichen Ressource um, und sei es nur aus dem Grunde, Geld zu sparen, das derjenige an anderer Ecke "verschwendet" (verschwendet natürlich nur in den Augen anderer).
Meine Meinung: auch wenn jeder eine andere Ansicht hat, das ist gut so! Indem man bewußt lebt und sein Verhalten reflektiert, entdeckt man erst solche Dinge. Eine für alle allgemein gültige Lösung soll es nicht geben (so eine Art Einheitsbrei und Gleichmacherei kann ich nicht ab, und auf diese Weise wird ein echtes Nachdenken unterdrückt), und so sollen all jene Recht haben, die ihr Verhalten begründen können. Das Praktizieren der eigenen Ansicht ist der erste Weg, bessere Lösungen zu finden. Selbstkritik der nächste, und deshalb gehe ich jetzt raus.


----------



## StefanS (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: « Wasser, knappe Ressource und kostbares Lebensmittel »*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab noch nicht den Urgedanken ergründet der Dich zu diesem ... Beitrag getrieben hat .
> Hat Dich jemand geärgert



Hallo Karsten,

natürlich habe ich mich geärgert. Über Weltverbesserer und Belehrer, die mit vorwurfsvollem Ton und erhobenem Zeigefinger auf andere zeigen, dabei aber mit nichts als ihrem Hochmut aufwarten können. Dankenswerterweise hat sich einer der Autoren gleich nach Dir zu Wort gemeldet. Also brauche ich da nichts mehr zu erklären. Schon mehrfach gesagt: Ich habe *nichts *dagegen, wenn jemand einen Brunnen nutzt, um Kosten zu sparen. Ich habe aber sehr wohl etwas dagegen, wenn das zu missionarischem Pathos und Vorwürfen anderen gegenüber führt. 

Dann ist da noch ein Beitrag, der die Energievergeudung für die Trinkwasseraufbereitung anprangert, dabei aber kaltlächelnd unterschlägt, was es an Energie gekostet hat (Kunststofftank, doppelte Leitungen, Trennung vom öffentlichen Netz) oder kostet (Pumpe), wenn da jeder seine eigene kleine Wasserversorgung betreibt. Das ist genauso, als wenn man den Spritverbrauch des öffentlichen Nahverkehrs geisselt und vorschlägt, doch lieber einzeln im 3-Liter-Auto zu fahren. Kleiner kann gar nicht gebaut werden, weil die Wasserversorger in der Lage sein müssen, die Versorgung sicherzustellen (selbst wenn es sich die Zisternennutzer von heut auf morgen anders überlegen), das sind ohhnehin entstehende Kosten, die auf alle umgelegt werden. 

In Mitteleuropa ist Trinkwasser nicht wertvoller als Oberflächen-, Grund- oder Regenwasser. Höchstens teurer. Wenn die Leute ein paar pfiffige, aber neue Ideen zum *Sparen *von Wasser hätten - *das *wäre was.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## ra_ll_ik (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: « Wasser, knappe Ressource und kostbares Lebensmittel »*



> das ist Ebenso Umweltschonend wie ne Solaranlage



...die habe ich auch noch... bin mal gespannt was dem Autor jetzt wieder blüht...



> Über Weltverbesserer und Belehrer, die mit vorwurfsvollem Ton und erhobenem Zeigefinger auf andere zeigen, dabei aber mit nichts als ihrem Hochmut aufwarten können. Dankenswerterweise hat sich einer der Autoren gleich nach Dir zu Wort gemeldet



Mir drängt sich der Eindruck auf, daß ich gemeint sein könnte...
...aber da ich mich gerade in meinem Hochmut sonne, werde ich zu deinem stilistisch sehr schön geschriebenem nicht mehr Antworten.
Wozu auch, du bist sehr eingenommen von deiner Meinung und ich denke hier kann geschrieben werden was will, es würde nichts ändern...

In diesem Sinne einen schönen Tag...
Es müßte bald mal wieder regnen, der Tank ist fast leer...und ich muß zur Toilette


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: « Wasser, knappe Ressource und kostbares Lebensmittel »*



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Kleiner kann gar nicht gebaut werden, weil die Wasserversorger in der Lage sein müssen, die Versorgung sicherzustellen (selbst wenn es sich die Zisternennutzer von heut auf morgen anders überlegen), das sind ohhnehin entstehende Kosten, die auf alle umgelegt werden.



Diese Aussage ist für etliche deutsche Neubaugebiete (jedenfalls hier in der Region) schlichtweg falsch ! 
Hier sind Zisternen oder Oberflächliche Versickerungen von Regenwasser vorgeschrieben und der Kanal ist dementsprechend von der Größe nach unten angepasst ! Hier können es auch die Zisternenbenutzer nicht überlegen diese still zu legen, weil deren Betrieb Bestandteil der Baugenehmigung ist. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Teichfreund (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: « Wasser, knappe Ressource und kostbares Lebensmittel »*

Hallo,

auch auf die Gefahr, jetzt keinen Blumentopf gewinnen zu können, möchte ich doch einmal loswerden, dass mich die Wasserverschwendung in unserer Region deutlich aufregt. 
Ich wohne in der Nähe eines Wasserschutzgebietes im südhessischen Ried. Was ist dort passiert? Bei uns wird das Grundwasser bis nach Frankfurt gekarrt, dass die lieben Mitbewohner unseres Planeten dort auch u.a. für ihre Gärten das in meinen Augen sehr wohl kostbare Wassergut „verschwenden“ können.
In meinen Augen macht es überhaupt keinen Sinn, zunächst Wasser aufzubereiten (jetzt wäre einmal sinnvoll zu wissen, was es wirtschaftlich bedeutet, einen m3 Wasser aufzubereiten) und es dann über 50 km zu transportieren, um es letztendlich in den Main laufen zu lassen (schließlich sollen die Kontingente ja nicht gekürzt werden, wenn doch wieder einmal zu wenig gebraucht wurde) oder im Garten versickern zu lassen.
Denn:
Die Sache hat neben der aus meiner Sicht verschwendeten Energie den riesigen Nachteil,  dass durch solche Aktionen das Grundwasser in unserer Region sehr stark gesunken ist, wodurch auch unser Wald (insbesondere in sehr trockenen Jahren) sehr leidet. Die Widerstandsfähigkeit gegen allerlei Ungeziefer lässt merkbar nach. 
Außerdem haben inzwischen viele Häuslebauer wegen des gefallenen Grundwassers mit Setzrissen zu kämpfen.
Was hat man sich also als Alternative überlegt? Es wird infiltriert. Aus dem Rhein wird also Wasser entnommen und in den Wald geleitet.
Da drängt sich mir durchaus die Frage auf, was nun ein asoziales Verhalten ist. Vielleicht habe ich die letzten Beiträge auch nicht richtig gelesen, mir kommt aber kein übermäßiger Hochmut oder Ritterei in den Sinn, wenn ich lese, dass jemand meint, kostbares Gut zu schonen. 
Mag ja sein, dass manch Kommentar nicht diplomatisch korrekt ist, aber wer kann das schon für sich in Anspruch nehmen?

Grüße von Markus (der jetzt wahrscheinlich gleich gesteinigt wird)


----------



## Luggi Habermann (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: « Wasser, knappe Ressource und kostbares Lebensmittel »*

*Hallo zusammen !*
Also ich verwende auch Regen- und Brunnenwasser zum Be- und Nachfüllen meiner zwei Teiche und zur Gartenbewässerung. 
Habe das Ganze ordnungsgemäß angemeldet und dabei erfahren, daß die Nutzung von Regenwasser inzwischen von vielen Gemeinden ausschliesslich positiv aufgenommen wird. In vielen Gemeinden gibts noch kein getrenntes
Kanalnetz d.h. alles, was an Wasser kommt, gelangt in die Kläranlage.
Regenwasser muß aber nicht "aufbereitet" werden, sorgt dort meist nur
für Ärger (Wenn bei Extremniederschlägen die Anlage überfüllt wird). 

Ich sehe meinen Garten und Teich als Beitrag zum Ökosystem der Erde. 
Seit Anlage meiner Teiche kommen zu mir viele Vögel, __ Libellen, Bienen, __ Hornissen usw. TÄGLICH zu Besuch, etliche davon sind inzwischen in meinem´Garten heimisch. Jährlich brüten bei mir so ca. 10-15 Vogelpaare. 
Natürlich muß dazu auch das Umfeld passen. Heimische Pflanzen, Sträucher und Blühpflanzen, dazu schonender Pflanzenschutz und ökologische Düngung. Dann wird aus so einem Garten mit Teich eine Oase für Mensch UND Tier !


----------



## udo69 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: « Wasser, knappe Ressource und kostbares Lebensmittel »*



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Dann ist da noch ein Beitrag, der die Energievergeudung für die Trinkwasseraufbereitung anprangert, dabei aber kaltlächelnd unterschlägt, was es an Energie gekostet hat (Kunststofftank, doppelte Leitungen, Trennung vom öffentlichen Netz) oder kostet (Pumpe), wenn da jeder seine eigene kleine Wasserversorgung betreibt. Das ist genauso, als wenn man den Spritverbrauch des öffentlichen Nahverkehrs geisselt und vorschlägt, doch lieber einzeln im 3-Liter-Auto zu fahren. Kleiner kann gar nicht gebaut werden, weil die Wasserversorger in der Lage sein müssen, die Versorgung sicherzustellen (selbst wenn es sich die Zisternennutzer von heut auf morgen anders überlegen), das sind ohhnehin entstehende Kosten, die auf alle umgelegt werden.
> 
> 
> Stefan



Diese Aussage ist so nicht ganz richtig.
Sicher kostet allein die Anschaffung für jeden Einzelnen unverhältnismässig mehr Energie als eine Zentrale Versorgung, die ja sowieso Besteht.
Die Betriebsenergie ist aber im Gesamten gesehen weniger. Auch ein öffentlicher Versorger Pumpt nur das was er auch braucht, da läuft keine Pumpe nur für den Fall, dass jemand seinen Wasserhahn etwas weiter öffnet.

Und ausserdem, wer um alles in der Welt "verbraucht" überhaupt Wasser?
Ich hörte kürzlich davon, das in X Jahren weite Küstenteile der Meere, ja sogar ganze Inseln im Meer versinken sollen weil der Meeresspiegel durch abtauen der Polkappen ansteigen wird. Also, baut grössere und vor allem mehr Gartenteiche um das ganze Wasser da zu speichern bis es in 10000Jahren wiedermal Kalt genug für nen neuen Nord/Südpol ist. Und schützt somit unsere Küstenbewohner vorm Ertrinken. Denn die müssen sich dann keine Gedanken mehr übers Gartenbewässern machen. 
Sch..... Diskussion.
MfG Udo


----------



## ron (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: « Wasser, knappe Ressource und kostbares Lebensmittel »*

Hallo,  



			
				Luggi Habermann schrieb:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ich sehe meinen Garten und Teich als Beitrag zum Ökosystem der Erde.
> Seit Anlage meiner Teiche kommen zu mir viele Vögel,  Libellen, Bienen,  Hornissen usw. TÄGLICH zu Besuch, etliche davon sind inzwischen in meinem´Garten heimisch. Dann wird aus so einem Garten mit Teich eine Oase für Mensch UND Tier !*


*

An dem Punkt bin ich mit Luggi einer Meinung und habe deswegen auch keine grosse Probleme mit dem füllen eines Teiches mit Trinkwasser.

Ich kann auch Stefan's Gedankengang gut folgen und die Konklusion scheint einleuchtend. Aber dieses gilt nur für die wirtschaftliche Seite. Und diese ist in der heutigen Welt, wo sich alles um(s) Zahlen dreht, leicht zu untermauern.
Die "Gegenseite" versucht sich mit vielen Gegenargumenten und rudert sich krampfhaft an Land.:hai Zum Glück braucht man Energi für die Trinkwasseraufbereitung. Wenigstens dort kann gespart werden. 

Die etische Seite fehlen oft die Worte und deswegen steht sie häufig als moralinsauer da.  Da sind wir Spielverderber, Festbremse oder "päpstlicher wie der Papst" usw. Die Frage stellt sich ob du Stefan mit Hochmut begegnet worden bist, oder ob du das nur so auffasst. Für etische Begriffe stehen wesentlich weniger Worte zur Verfügung als es Synonyme für das Wort Geld gibt. 

Los Stefan, sei doch mal "advocatus diabolo" evil ) und versuch eine etische Argumentation zum Thema, ohne belehrend etc. zu sein.  
Mit Essen wegschmeissen ist es -vorläufig- noch einfach. "Essen schmeisst man nicht weg". Kann man sagen ohne die ganze Vorwürfe zu begegnen. Aber auch hier könnte man eine ähnliche Gedankenkette entwickeln. (Pflanzlichen Kreislauf, Konsequenz für die 3. Welt, Energieverbrauch etc.)

So lange sich zwei Seiten um ein Thema kabbeln, aber nicht verstehen, dass sie sich auf 2 verschiedene Ebenen befinden, können beide recht haben, ohne sich einig zu werden. 


Grüsse aus dem hohen Norden

Ron*


----------



## monte (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: « Wasser, knappe Ressource und kostbares Lebensmittel »*

habt ihr mal daran gedacht eine extra wasseranschluss für den garten anzulegen?
wir haben es auch beantragt.so bezahlt man kein abwasser mehr weil es ja für den teich und den garten ist.


----------

